# Ahab1997's Lawn Journal



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

This seems like a great place to track my project, so... here we go!

Moved into the new house (new construction, new lawn, etc) in January of 2017. I really didn't take good care of the lawn, especially to the standards I've discovered over the past few weeks and months. This spring saw a HUGE overrun of broadleaf weeds, just a crazy amount. I knocked them down with some off-the-shelf stuff from Home Depot and went about my business.

Then I started seeing Facebook posts from some of my friends in Austin, showing their well maintained Bermuda lawns, and I thought "Hey, I'm pretty smart, I betcha I can do that, too!" Thus... I took the red pill and went down the YouTube rabbit hole to learn about Bermuda grass care. The process didn't really start until this summer (May-June 2018), so I'm a bit out of sync in the yearly cycle, but I do plan to catch up as I go.

I installed a Rachio 3 in late May, and it has helped me stay on top of watering.

Also started doing some fertilizer applications, just standard stuff from HD at the beginning, but we all have to start somewhere.

Every time I think I have things figured out, I learn something new, and modify my "battle plan" spreadsheet. Current plan is to run a hybrid fert program (Milo and Synthetic) until the end of the growing season, then apply Prodiamine at the end of the growing season (october/november) and let things go dormant. I'll take soil samples in the winter and use that info to really plan out the next year.

Next few posts will track weekly progress as I have time to take pictures. I'll edit this post as it is relevant.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Here's the backyard (which will be the main focus for now) on June 23rd. This is a few weeks after an app of 32-0-10 from scotts (Appied on 5/12). I was early in my learning process, but I knew I needed some nitrogen to get started.

I also applied some started fert (24-25-4) on this day (6/23), knowing that I was deficient in pretty much everything, but the phos would need a long time to work into the soil and have a positive effect on root growth. (I ran the idea by Matt Martin first, just to make sure I wasn't doing something dumb).

My main focus is on weed control and filling in those bare spots in the back corners.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

These pictures are one week later on June 30th. No big changes, but I think we're headed in the right direction. I broadcast sprayed some Bayer Weed Control + Crabgrass (essentially 2,4-D and Quinclorac) to try and knock down the crabgrass problem.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Update for July 7th.

EDIT: Rained a bit this morning, but got in a mow this afternoon. I'm REALLY glad I mowed on the 4th, since we've had rain the last few days here (which is rare for Austin in the summer)

BUT, the heavy hardware is starting to be assembled. Picked up some Bifenthrin to help with pest control in both yards. I have Prodiamine and Celsius arriving in the mail today, as well as some non-ionic surfactant from Amazon.

The plan is to broadcast spray the Bifenthrin at 0.5oz/1000sqft once the rain clears up (so maybe Tuesday) to help control chinch bugs and the potential mosquito plague coming after the rain.

Celsius will be spot sprayed (along with surfactant) on crabgrass trouble spots this week, too hopefully. The rate is planned to be 3.2g/1000sqft, which is high but is the recommended rate for crabgrass and dallisgrass control.

Other parts of the plan are to apply Milo at a "low" rate (one bag on the 4k sqft lawn) on Saturday the 14th. I could go full bag rate, but I just put down synthetic fert just a few weeks ago, and Milo is so rare right now, I need the two bags I have to last.

So that should cover me through most of July. I already see getting a battery powered sprayer in my future. We'll see just how taxing the broadcast application of Bifenthrin is.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

And here are the problem spots:

WEEDS!





Crabgrass. Should be handled by Celsius.



Little bit of nutsedge. Pulled all of it by hand. If it comes back, time for Sedgehammer.



And this stuff. Not sure what this is. Maybe Dallisgrass? Any thoughts?



But this area is my main battleground. I'm not sure what the cause of the thinning is, potential causes are: neglect over the past calendar year, insects, or some sort of disease. I'm working on the neglect part. The insects will be treated with Bifenthirn next week. And then if that doesn't do it, some disease control would be necessary nexts.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Got in a mow tonight. I've been making an effort to mow twice a week. This week it was definitely needed since we got so much rain the past few days (nearly an inch of free water).

Also, put down some bifenthrin (7.9%). Went at 0.5 oz/gal, so a middle rate, for the first real broadcast spray. I figured it was a good chemical to learn on since it is nearly impossible to damage the lawn with it. I learned that I walk too fast while spraying, but eventually I got my pace down. So many chinch bugs, hopefully this helps.

Plan to mow and throw some Milo on Saturday, then spot spray crabgrass with Celsius and sedge with Sedgehammer on Monday or Tuesday. I'll post new pictures after the Saturday "Mow 'n' Throw"


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Update for July 14.

Worked for a good 1.5 hours this morning (in the Texas heat, it really takes it out of you). Made an effort to break up thatch/tough ground in my trouble spots with a rake. Ended up with a full landscaping bag full of dead stuff.

Put down one bag of Milo across the whole yard. Used a lower rate since I'm applying fert every three weeks to push growth (heat + water = happy bermuda). Plan to spray Celsius on trouble weeds along with a separate spraying of Sedgehammer on a small but potentially expanding nutsedge problem early next week. May not be able to mow on Wednesday as I'd like, I have a dinner meeting that night.

Seriously considering the GCF Biostimulant Pack. Could really help solve some of the issues I'm seeing in my trouble spots (tough/impacted soil, thatch, etc).

Update pictures!


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Update for July 21.

It is really truly hot now in Austin. Highs consistently above 105F. Bermuda should love it, and hopefully, the Rachio is controlling the water properly.

Still mowing twice a week. The mow on Wednesday after work took place in 102F heat, tasty!

I put down propiconazole at 1oz/1k sqft to see if any of the trouble in the sketchy spots in the backyard is due to fungus. I also put down the Kelp4Less Extreme blend and molasses on those spots as well. I'm calling it the "kitchen sink" approach.

Also picked up a new hose nozzle. As I have time during the week, I'm trying to give those two brown spots in the corners a little extra water.

Next Saturday will be consumed by a big garage reorganization, but then next Saturday I'll put down imidacloprid and more extreme blend at full label rate on the entire yard.

Pics!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Do you happen to have any pictures of what it looked like before you started working on it?


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Do you happen to have any pictures of what it looked like before you started working on it?


I wish I did, but I never thought to take pictures of my yard when it looked terrible. All my other pictures of my house are when the grass was dormant, so that's not really a good measure either.

Hindsight being 20/20, it would've been nice to have pictures from this spring showing the broadleaf invasion that was my yard.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Update for July 28. Short work day, main focus today was on cleaning and organizing the garage.

Mowed on Wednesday 7/25 and put down Kelp4Less Extreme blend at 5g/1000ft on the two bad corners. I don't expect quick results, but I am using those corners as a test for the best rate to add. Plan is for 10g/1k over the entire yard sometime next week.

Mowed today. Put down fert at 1lb/1k over most of the yard, and put a little extra on the two trouble spots. Also some iron was included in the fert, so I expect a pop of color in the next few days.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Update time!

Today is August 4th. Mowed today, per usual. Can't do anything drastic with HOC, since I have family coming for a visit next weekend. But AFTER that, we're going to drop things a notch to cut back on stem height, then raise back to normal to allow the leaf to green up.

Also applied a bunch of stuff: molasses at 4oz/M, kelp4less extreme blend at 5g/M, and Dominion 2L at 0.6oz/M (grub preventative, it's that time in Texas). About time to get a battery sprayer... seriously.

I think things are doing OK given how uproariously hot it is in Austin right now. It's tempting to push growth with fert, but I'm trying to focus on soil health at the moment. I may do some plugs to help the bare spots fill in. I would use the "empty" plugs from the bare spots for a soil test. There has to be something wrong with the soil in those corners, just not sure what. Baby shampoo is something I'm considering.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You know, I just had a thought, and looking at your pictures reminded me of how thin my grass is in the back yard where it's shaded in the late afternoon sun by trees on the other side of the fence. I would be willing to bet you that those areas that look thin are getting shaded by your fences. Take some marking flags, and pick a few hours in the day, and mark out the shadow of the fence that's cast by the sun. You've got the fence + trees working to shade the bermuda.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

I could just take a time lapse of the backyard to show the progression of sun/shade throughout the day. I'll try to set that up this week.

If shade is my enemy, then I don't have many options, do I? We had been considering getting rid of the original tree (some sort of elm we think), and planting some nice crepe myrtles closer to the fence line to establish some privacy between us on the apartments being built behind us (real estate development in Austin is crazy right now). We could just establish some nice mulch beds around the crepe myrtles and call it good.

Thoughts?

EDIT - Another option is to resod with a more shade tolerant type of bermuda... or another grass altogether. I like the idea of privacy trees more, but... a different turf is an option.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Check out PNW_George's yard. I don't know how to link to a thread but it's under landscaping and called my wifes artwork. I know it's a different climate but I think his yard shows the benefit of framing the lawn. Some beds around it with some trees (in the right spot) and shrubs can make your yard amazing. I wish I had the talent to make a yard like his.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Update for 8/10 (family in town this weekend, so I had to mow today).

Put down a bag on milo on the yard this week, mainly because the bag got a rip in it (squirrels I think) and was spilling onto the back porch. No harm in some slow release. Also spot sprayed weeds with Celsius. I fear I may have goosegrass in spots. If the Celsius doesn't touch it, then I'll get out there and hand pull as best I can.

No major breakthroughs yet, I think just surviving the Austin summer is enough for the time being. I'm looking to (hopefully) cooler weather in September and October as a time to push things again, likely with a core aeration and maybe chemical aeration too.

Haven't been able to shoot the time lapse yet. It has been cloudy off and on all week, and I don't want to make an epileptic time lapse. It is still planned. I'm not 100% convinced it is a sun/shade issue. It still feels like a soil health issue.

I'm also planning to lower the HOC to cut back on the stems of the Bermuda, then let it grow back up. Pretty standard stuff.

Thanks for all the feedback and suggestions from TLF members. This is a SLOW game to play.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Update for August 22. No major treatments since last posting. #1 - Too busy. #2 - Letting the lawn have a chance to do its own thing for a while. I did raise my HoC. Summer is just brutal, and I want to give the bermuda a break for a bit. Once things "cool off" in September (highs below 95F counts as cooling off, right?), I'll start to push again.

Here are the "corners"





Also, here's the "good part" of the lawn, that just works as long as I beat back the weeds.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Quick update for mid-September. LOTS AND LOTS of rain recently. I've pretty much figured out that the soil on the back half of my yard is total garbage. Looking into my two neighbors backyards that I can see, their bermuda has the exact same growth pattern. So, I'll just do my best for the rest of this growing season, then grab a soil sample and see what's what. If I had to guess, I'm looking at a high pH situation; with the hypothesis that the soil is made up of crushed up limestone and topsoil. that would be typical for central Texas/Austin.

Scheduling an aeration for later this week, then back to fert + extreme blend. Pre-E planned for early October.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

The rain continues in Austin! Mowing once a week is the best I can do right now since it just keeps raining all the darn time. Aeration (double pass) is coming soon, then we'll do one last fert application, post and pre-em application, and some K4L extreme blend at a high rate.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Rapidly approaching the final lawn journal posts of 2018.

Mowed and bagged today. Only generated about 1/2 bag of clippings. Growth is definitely slowing down as we head into fall.

Just a few things left to do before the end of the season:
Prodiamine
One last app of 3-way to knock out weeds (and use up what I have before transitioning to better stuff)
10-10-10 app to put the lawn to bed for winter.

Things really did improve over the growing season. Looking forward to 2019 when I can really thicken up, and hopefully work at a lower HOC. I don't plan to level until 2020, I need one more year to get the lawn settled before going down that road.


----------

